# Looking for a good, red clown wig for a scary clown (not the afro type)



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I found these ones

The Costumer: Bald Jiggs Clown Wig

The Costumer: Bald Silly Boy Clown Wig - Deluxe

The Costumer: Bald Straight Clown Wig

Clown Wigs Clowns Wig Bald Straight Buy Online<br> 

the last link has various colours to select, rainbow etc


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Those are some good options. Thank you very much. The one that looks like it would work the best is the Bald Silly Boy Clown Wig - Deluxe. But it's also the most expensive, lol. Thank you for the help, I'll think about these ones!


----------

